# Alloy wheel sealer



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I was looking at different polishes today and noticed several alloy wheel sealers. Are they something new and any good? I can't say I've noticed them before or maybe it's because I don't use sprays on the wheels.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Sealing / waxing the wheels has is its benefits just like sealing / waxing paintwork. Gives them depth and mainly protection.

I've used wheel wax's before but find I have to apply them every 3 months or so with weekly washs (auto finesse mint rims)

I currently have gtechniq c5 which is a ceramic/sealant, more of a a ceramic coating I believe. Preparation is the key, and once it is applied it is extremely easy to maintain a clean wheel. Brake dust, dirt etc comes off with a simple jet wash down, though I use Bilberry's wheel cleaner and aggravate it to make a proper job out of it.

If you have the time I'd use this stuff as I applied it April 2015 on brand new alloys and it still holds up great to this day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Legend,
I have always waxed my wheels and clayed ocassionally too when needed and don't use any of the abrasive chemical type cleaners.Seems like a good idea then?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

As much as I love cleaning my car I hate doing the wheels, having to do them once a year is good enough for me, then all I have to do is a quick cleaner to get them back to how they looked when new.

As for the paintwork I have mine ceramic coated but I love waxing it so I do it ontop of the ceramic coating. Personal preference really. Least I know it's well protected. It's all about preparation to make it last the longest. Clay, iron x, tar remover. Could even polish them if you really wanted.

You could get away with just using shampoo on the wheels tbh, I just used billberry wheel cleaner because I always have, and bought a 5 litre consentrate so I have plenty to use up first. As I hate having too much products unused!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

C5 is a good product!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

darylbenfield said:


> C5 is a good product!


Best product I've bought in terms of protection. That pleased with how it performed I'm tempted to try out C1 on the body work on my next car as I'm increasing mileage so need a diesel so will be getting some heavy motorway dirt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

If you are looking into C1 then you'll want a hydrophobic coating on top like Exo. But I've seen many cars smear up with C1 and Exo combined. If you want the anti scratch and extreme water/dirt repellent look at Gyeon, Fireball products. My personal favourite is the Japanese Kamikaze Collection. Insane stuff. Kamikaze are bringing out some detailer only products which are even madder so I'll be getting some of those in for customers details.

Enrei  -


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Try poor boys wheel sealant...used it on all my wheels and it makes cleaning effortless.  Also leaves a fantastic shine and this stays wash after wash. I find applying it to wheels off the car works best, giving them each 5 coats, allowing to dry completely between coats.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 96&alt=web


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

legend139 said:


> Sealing / waxing the wheels has is its benefits just like sealing / waxing paintwork. Gives them depth and mainly protection.
> 
> I've used wheel wax's before but find I have to apply them every 3 months or so with weekly washs (auto finesse mint rims)
> 
> ...


Am interested to know how you aggravate the wheels!
Do you call them names, or just poke them with a stick.lol


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

You don't wash them for months or look after them, this is known to aggravate them...lol I've not tried the poking with a stick, however I had to apologise to one of them once, after the girlfriend "just clipped the kerb" according to her, more like had a fight with it and it won!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

For cleaning the wheels I cannot recommend Bilt Hamber wheel cleaner enough. Little sample video below on my fist TT alloys, I would normally give a quick tickle with a wheel brush whilst it reacted as well.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Let me rephrase.. Scrub them with an inch detailing brush 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

s_robinson91 said:


> For cleaning the wheels I cannot recommend Bilt Hamber wheel cleaner enough. Little sample video below on my fist TT alloys, I would normally give a quick tickle with a wheel brush whilst it reacted as well.


There's a lot of tickling and fists going on here, this is a TT forum you know!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Another vote for C5 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Se6 (Apr 26, 2015)

Ive got some C5 ready to go. Just had my wheels refurbed and the guy advised to leave the wheels a couple of weeks before sealing. Reviews etc all look very encouraging though for the small sum. 
For people that have used it will the 15ml bottle get used up on the 4 wheels?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Se6 said:


> Ive got some C5 ready to go. Just had my wheels refurbed and the guy advised to leave the wheels a couple of weeks before sealing. Reviews etc all look very encouraging though for the small sum.
> For people that have used it will the 15ml bottle get used up on the 4 wheels?


Yeah apparently fresh paint can still exhaust fumes or something from been freshly painted.. So best leave a few weeks but I'd advice to not put the wheels on till they've been sealed as it's much easier as they wont be contaminated so less preparation required before applying.

I only got a 15ml bottle and had enough to do all 4 wheels inside and out and had enough left over to do my motorbike helmet as well so yes 15ml should be plenty just don't go pouring the stuff on the wheel or you'll not have enough be sparingly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

